
The Value of Science (1955) - mgdo
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-value-of-science
======
ryanmcbride
If you like this I highly recommend reading Feynman's autobiography "Surely
You're Joking Mr. Feynman". It's written just like this, in a conversational
and accessible voice. I just finished listening to the audio book last month
and I loved it. It's insane how good he was at communicating, and it really
gives insight into how his mind works. Helps that he's led a pretty
interesting life.

~~~
zanothrope
I just might have to pick that one up on Amazon...

------
zanothrope
This feels almost prescient coming from 1955. In an information age where
everything is at our fingertips, where the "science is settled", it is
increasingly uncommon to find those who will admit to having doubt, let alone
to admit to being wrong or making mistakes. Doubt and mistakes are what make
us human, they keep us honest, and inspire us to reach beyond our finite
understanding.

